John Wharton, Microprocessor Architect, Has Died - drallison
======
drallison
John Wharton is known as the architect of the Intel 8051. For many years he
was a principal contributor to Microprocessor Report offering insightful and
sometimes humorous views on computers and computer architecture. He was a
primary organizer for the annual iconic Asilomar Microprocessor Workshop, an
influential invitational conference which brought designers and architects
from companies and academia together for informal technical discussions. He
also spent several years as co-host and co-organizer of the Stanford EE380
Computer Systems Colloquium. He was a friend.

